# Dismal Wii U Sales Move Nintendo Closer To 'Game Over'



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2014)

Things really aren't looking good for Ninty:



> With the successful launches of the Xbox One and the PS4, it’s been easy to forget that the latest console generation started in November of 2012 with a dud. Nintendo’s Wii U launched with what seemed to be a respectable 400,000 sales in the U.S. By January, though, it was clear the Wii there was trouble. Sales fell to an anemic 57,000 units, setting off a chain of lower forecasts and reduced earnings for Nintendo that can now only be described as a full-on crisis. The company just said Wii U sales for the fiscal year ended in March will only be one third of what was expected.
> 
> But Nintendo’s problems don’t end there. The once unassailable 3DS handheld is also in free fall. Instead of selling the 18 million the company expected, it will deliver a third less. Those results are down from last year and worse still for Nintendo, game sales on the 3DS will be down 15%. For a long time, the belief has been that the effect of smartphones on Nintendo sales has been limited. It’s no longer possible to make that case.



Ouch! 

And then there's...



> What is clear, however, is that increasing sales of the Wii U and 3DS from here will be a near impossibility without further price cutting. And given that Nintendo is now forecasting 36% lower sales and 94% lower profits than they had hoped for, that kind of pricing action may well be beyond its financial wherewithal. It’s going to take something miraculous to save the once beloved game maker from a slide into oblivion.



Yep. They're screwed. But they could turn things around by aggressively embracing smartphones and tablets...

Source: http://onforb.es/1duVpMO


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Jan 17, 2014)

random commenter said:
			
		

> “Nintendo fans, for whatever reason, do not have as many children as Microsoft fans and therefore less Nintendo fans are being born each year,” he said in October. “This is why I am encouraging people who purchase Nintendo products to begin having children as soon as possible.”
> 
> This was quoted from a satire piece, Iwata didn’t actually say it.
> 
> http://www.p4rgaming.com/satoru-iwa...s-dont-have-children-so-less-fans-being-born/






			
				article author said:
			
		

> It absolutely serves me right for pulling something in the middle of the night. I actually don’t think the point changes, but I take full blame for putting the nonsense in there. It’s been removed.


Clearly knows his shit.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 17, 2014)

They should just get in the game of licensing everything out to every platform going. Ditch the hardware and focus on their games and maybe some controllers. The days of consoles will be over soon anyway.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks like they're slowly waking up...finally!



> "The way people use their time, their lifestyles, who they are have changed," he said at the press conference. "If we stay in one place, we will become outdated."



http://bit.ly/1gWXlhE


----------



## Yata (Jan 18, 2014)

what you got against nintendo? you're enjoying this way too much you snyde turd lol


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 18, 2014)

yup, there over now for sure.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 18, 2014)

This should probably be merged with the other thread, it's exactly the same.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2014)

Yata said:


> what you got against nintendo? you're enjoying this way too much you snyde turd lol



Seriously grow up mate. You're personal attacks are boring now.


----------



## Yata (Jan 19, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Seriously grow up mate. You're personal attacks are boring now.


Sorry your repeated threads on Nintendo are very interesting please continue


----------



## Sunray (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah, can we stop these thanks.

They would have to lose that sum for something like 20 years before it was a problem.  I refer you to this interesting article

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2014/01/17/does-it-really-matter-if-the-wii-u-fails

And if they release some of those classics for it, I'd still be tempted to get a U. The latest Super Mario has already caught my eye.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm still tempted by one. If you've got young children the wii u is very appealling.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 20, 2014)

Once the new Zelda game comes out it'll be business as usual. Or a new Mario Galaxy game, that might do the trick.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 20, 2014)

share price down 18% today, if there still in business by Friday i will be amazed......


----------



## The Boy (Jan 20, 2014)

*another* thread? Really?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't really care about Nintendo either way, but I couldn't help but chuckle at this on Twitter this weekend...



> Is Yoshi like a representation of Nintendo? A dinosaur, flustered as he strains to stay afloat while a fat man child rides him around.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 23, 2014)

Is it actually any good as a machine, or is it just that they thought next gen gamers only want to play Mario


----------



## Cid (Jan 23, 2014)

Shigsy will be retiring soon too I think. They won't even be able to do software then...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 23, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Is it actually any good as a machine, or is it just that they thought next gen gamers only want to play Mario



My friend has one, and although he has an X-Box One too, he loves it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 23, 2014)

I've had one for over a year, it's totally fantastic. I love it, and the kids love it too. It gets so much use.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 23, 2014)

The Boy said:


> *another* thread? Really?



Aye I find it vaguely intresting, but at this rate Nintendo will have more threads then apple. What's wrong with keeping it all on one?


----------



## Cid (Jan 23, 2014)

It would be a tragic loss to the genre of tabloid-esque thread titles if K_E could only have one per company he loves/hates.


----------

